# Joke short socks



## LenaD (Dec 8, 2013)

I 'd like to share the pattern that I recently came across.








The original design belongs to Victoria Zmeyka, I contacted her and asked her permission to translate it in English. So thank you To Victoria.

I used 100% acrylic Red Heart Baby Soft yarn for this pair and 3mm double pointed needles.
Cast on 32 stitches and knit according to the chart for the heel flap.
Horizontal line - purl
vertical line-knit








1 row: Slip 1, *K2, P2* 7 times, K2 and you can either K or P last stitch (I prefer to P last stitch for a nice even edge).
2 row: Slip 1, K P2 , *K2, P2* 5 times, K 4, P last stitch.
3 row: Slip 1, K2, P2, * slip 1 to cable needle hold in back, K1, k1 from cable needle, P2* 6 times K2, P last stitch.
4 row: as 2nd row.
Knit for 22 rows.
Turning the heel. 
I usually have about 1/3 of my stitches for the heel (10 for this particular pair).
(Right side) Slip 1, K 19 (half of your stitches on the needle +4), K next 2 together,place a marker, turn.
(Wrong side) Slip 1, P 8, P 9th and 10th together, place a marker, turn.
Now you have 2 turning points, K on the right side and purl on the wrong side last stitch before marker and first stitch after marker together.
Repeat those 2 rows until all stitches have been worked. You'll have 10 stitches on the needle. Pick up 11 stitches on the side of the heel, cast on 13 stitches for the middle and pick up another 11 stitches on another side of the heel. Knit in the round. 
Use chart 2 for 13 stitches in the middle.
Horizontal line - purl
vertical line-knit 
big black dot- bobble








1 row: P 2, K9, P 2. Knit in the round.
2 row: as 1st row.
3 row: P2, slip 2 to cable needle hold in back, K 2 then K 2 from the cable needle. K 1. Slip 2 to cable needle hold in front, K2, then K 2 from the cable needle. P 2. Knit in the round.
4 row: as 1st row
5 row: P2, K4, Knit a bobble on next stitch (I crochet bobble stitch with 3mm crochet hook), K 4, P2. Knit in the round.
6 row: as 1st row.
7 row: P2, K3, Bobble, K 1, Bobble, K 3, P2. Knit in the round.
8 row: as 1st row.

Repeat this pattern 4 times for US size 7.
Work the toe decrease.

If you want to add a bobble cuff ( i don't have it on my picture). Pick up 45 stitches around the top and join in the round. Knit 3 rows in *1k , 2p * pattern. Row 4 -Knit a bobble from each K stitch and purl 2 stitches between bobbles. Cast off.

I also would like to invite all of you to play a 2014 socks game if you're interested.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227069-1.html#4567683


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice, and I love the color.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

LenaD said:


> I 'd like to share the pattern that I recently came across.
> I also would like to invite all of you to play a 2014 socks game if you're interested.
> [URL=http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227069-1]http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227069-1[/URL].html#4567683[/quote]
> 
> Not sure I understand....what's the joke? And what's the game?


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> Not sure I understand....what's the joke? And what's the game?


Impatient,
"Joke" is the name of the sock; the "game" is outlined in her link here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227069-1.html

Sounds like a nice idea.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very nice slippers!


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Not sure I understand....what's the joke? And what's the game?


I think "Joke" is the name of the pattern. If I understand correctly, the game is explained in the link. We are invited to knit 12 pairs of socks this year and share the experience with others on KP.


----------



## LenaD (Dec 8, 2013)

I often play games with my Russian knitting friends- something like KAL. One person post the pattern either own or free from the internet and all participants knit this project together. Post the picture of your finished project once you are finished. Next month next person posts new pattern. The purpose of the game is to learn something new, new knitting technique or a pattern and have fun. 

Joke is the name of this pattern.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

So, basically, this is like jumping into the deep end of the pool?

I'm SOOOO comfortable knitting the "sockit2me" cuff down socks -- I almost have the pattern memorized -- and this "game" will take me OUT of my comfort zone, and I'll have to try other patterns (including <gulp> the toe up version????)

Hmmmm.....I just don't know if I'm ready for this yet. YOU ALL jump into that deep end, and if nobody drowns, maybe I'll try it next time?!?


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I love this sock; thanks. I have a SIL who has a birthday next week--these will be perfect.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I like the pattern, but I can't see ever wearing anything covered with so much texture inside any shoe, not even inside my very roomy Crocs. I think I'll file this one as a slipper, not a sock.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Your post is very interesting, Lena. I like the socks and would love to play your game but don't have time to play right now. I, too, would love to play later - if that's going to be possible.

And... I would like to know whether you can translate crochet instructions. I've seen some shown in Russian that I really admire.

Thanks for your pattern, too.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

These are cute; I'd call em slippers. thanks for the pattern.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

saved pattern may be my next Christmas present for my girls or guys in right color


----------



## RHRandle (May 6, 2011)

There are 2 symbols that are not translated to English, the ones that look like stair steps to left and right. What do they mean? And how do you make a bobble? Thanks. And I love these slippers - so cute!


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Lena, I did not see the directions for the toe decrease. Looking at the picture, it looks like the method I use instead of Kitchener stitch. This method is nicer and fits better. Ann


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

The 2nd. question.. row 8 says to repeat row 1, Then it says to repeat this pattern 4 times.
Then decrease for toe.

I don't know how to read charts so that doesn't help. 

I want to know if it means K 22 rows, Or follow 1 row thru 4 22 times? 

The second Q, It says to repeat this pattern 4 times, does that mean to do row1 thru row 8 4 times. It is really confusing for me. :-(


----------



## Cockney Sparrow (Aug 22, 2011)

Pins at the ready...... and we're off!!! See you at the end! X


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi, Thank you for translating the pattern for us. I have never knitted a pair of socks nor a bobble. So, can you explain how to do the bobble, and decrease for the toes?


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

There are many sites showing how to do the bobble. Here is one of them:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern. I do have a question .
What is meant by "horizontal row and vertical row? I've never come across this type of pattern reading before.

Thank you
Cheryl J.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

kybrat said:


> Hi, Thank you for translating the pattern for us. I have never knitted a pair of socks nor a bobble. So, can you explain how to do the bobble, and decrease for the toes?


As far a bobbles : Try a few different ways to do them. Practice some before you dive into your pattern for the socks. jmo


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I like the pattern, but I can't see ever wearing anything covered with so much texture inside any shoe, not even inside my very roomy Crocs. I think I'll file this one as a slipper, not a sock.


I agree with you Jessica-Jean


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I like the pattern, but I can't see ever wearing anything covered with so much texture inside any shoe, not even inside my very roomy Crocs. I think I'll file this one as a slipper, not a sock.


I think she meant it to be worn as slipper socks, JJ.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I like the pattern, but I can't see ever wearing anything covered with so much texture inside any shoe, not even inside my very roomy Crocs. I think I'll file this one as a slipper, not a sock.


I think she meant it to be worn as slipper socks, JJ.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

"Jaeger Thank you for sharing this pattern. I do have a question. What is meant by "horizontal row and vertical row? I've never come across this type of pattern reading before. Thank you Cheryl J."

I don't think they mean Horizontal row and Vertical row. I think they are directions for the squares in the chart. The square with a horizontal line is a purl and the vertical line is a knit. 

Also, where you see those little ziggy lines in the pattern is where you will cable twist the indicated stitches.

I hope this answers your question. I do like this slipper pattern. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LenaD (Dec 8, 2013)

Those two symbols indicate a cross, same as in cable knitting.
Stair step to the the right - cross stitches to the right.
Stair step to the left -cross stitches to the left.
http://www.interweavestore.com/about-cable-knitting-patterns-resources
There are many ways to knit the bobble- I crochet bobbles from knitted stitch and slipped stitch back to needle, since its faster. Here is small picture that shows how to do it.










> did not see the directions for the toe decrease.


 I did basic toe decrease for my daughter, she has very wide foot. But I think you can use your favorite method, this pattern is very flexible.


Jokim said:


> I think she meant it to be worn as slipper socks, JJ.


 In my country anything that has cuff-called socks (in Russian noski), no cuff- slippers(sledki) :mrgreen:. Victoria had a bobble cuff in her original design, but I decided not to knit it on my daughter's socks. 
Knit 22- I meant knit according to the chart 1(rows 1-4) until you'll have 22 rows.


----------



## LenaD (Dec 8, 2013)

I also want to thank dogsrus, she pointed out that I missed the number in my description.
2 row: slip 1, k4, p2, *k2, p2* 5 times,k4, p last st.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for the bobble advice.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I could not sleep last night, so I got a start on the socks for my SIL. Here is the one I finished tonight, and will now start the other. I did not like the way the pattern was originally written, at least for me, so I ignored the instructions except the chart and went ahead and made some changes.

1. I used size 5 DPNs and Caron acrylic One Pound Forest Green.
2. I STARTED with a ribbed cuff and did the K1, P2 pattern, and ribbed for 10 rows, as I like to keep my ankles warm (idiosyncrasy, I know . My SIL lives in a cold climate and will use these as slippers, not socks for shoes.
3. I used a basic sock pattern that I normally use instead of the one listed here, but the look is basically the same.
4. I made bobbles, but only used a 3 st bobble, which does not show up as much, but I felt can be used with comfort in shoes, just in case. For the look of the slipper in the original photo, I would put more sts in my bobble.
5. I made 5 repeats of the pattern plus Rows 1 and 2 to get the length I needed for me (same size as my SIL--about a 7 1/2-8 size shoe) before starting my toe decreases. 

I still need to do a little work--pull my bobbles more to the RS and lightly block the pattern, but I am happy as to the final result.

Cute pattern, and perfect timing for my SIL's birthday!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

ann-other-knitter said:


> Hi Lena, I did not see the directions for the toe decrease. Looking at the picture, it looks like the method I use instead of Kitchener stitch. This method is nicer and fits better. Ann


I like the look of the photo's toe decreases also--better than Kitchener, which is what I used (I don't like the square toes). Can you tell me the name, or how to do your toe decreases instead?


----------



## RHRandle (May 6, 2011)

Look up "Joke" socks in Ravelry and there are several pix of the bobble cuffs, really cute. There is also a picture on her blog, http://oasis3.ru/page.php?id=162


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

RHRandle said:


> Look up "Joke" socks in Ravelry and there are several pix of the bobble cuffs, really cute. There is also a picture on her blog, http://oasis3.ru/page.php?id=162


Thank you....helped to see that picture.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. But how will it fit in a shoe. Or is it just to wear around the home.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

hasamod41 said:


> Thanks for sharing. But how will it fit in a shoe. Or is it just to wear around the home.


I did not stay true to the pattern, so perhaps should not post here, but I used the chart for the top of my slippers/socks. I used a 3-st bobble instead of using more sts (which makes the bobble stand up for more texture), but this sock does fit into a clog type of shoe very comfortably for me. these socks are off to my SIL now.


----------



## LenaD (Dec 8, 2013)

good job on your socks. Honestly, I barely ever stay true to a pattern. I usually adjust everything to my comfort toe shaping, heel, cuff and etc. :thumbup:


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Can someone explain how to slip stitch?


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Can someone explain how to slip stitch?


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Sure! It depends on the pattern whether you slip knitwise or purlwise, but if the directions don't specify, it is usually knitwise. You stick your right needle in the stitch as if you were going to knit it, but you don't wrap the yarn, you just "slip" it from the left needle to the right needle. That's all there is to it.


----------



## dogsrus (Jun 17, 2012)

hi lena
ive managed to do the 1st sock so far as to were i need to start the toe shaping can you please post that part of the pattern so i can finish the first sock and get started with the other
thanks
susan


----------



## LenaD (Dec 8, 2013)

dogsrus said:


> toe shaping


I was using the basic toe shaping method. 
Redistribute stitches evenly on 4 double pointed or 2 circular needles-all sole stitches on 1st and 2nd needles (or 1st circular needle) and all instep stitches on the 3rd and 4th needles (2nd circular needle). I had 1 extra stitch (13 that we have for central pattern with bobbles), I just knit 2 together on first needle to make number of stitches even. 
1st rowecrease round. K1, ssk, knit till last 3 stitches on 2nd needle- k2tog, k1. Repeat for needles 3 and 4.
2nd row: K round.
Repeat 1st and 2nd row until 5 or 6 stitches left on each needle, and then just knit each round as decrease round (1st row) until there are only 2 stitches remaining on each needle. 
Finish toe with Kitchener stitch. 
If you just absolutely can't do Kitchener stitch (like my grandma) there is another way to finish socks with 2 stitches remaining on each needle.
Ssk stitches on 1st needle, k2 tog 2nd needle. You'll have one stitch left on each needle- slip them to one needle. Ssk on 3rd needle, k2tog on 4th needle- slip those 2 stitches to another needle. 
Now you'll have 2 needles with 2 stitches on each- k2 together 1st, k 2 together 2nd needle. Now you 'll have only 2 stitches left. K 2 together. Cut yarn. Wave in the ends.


----------



## dogsrus (Jun 17, 2012)

thanks lena hope to get them finished soon
susan


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Do you mind a 
"late starter"? I just came across this post. I can start the slippers next week (1/19) Too much to do/finish this week. LOL Isn't that the way it always is???o


----------



## LenaD (Dec 8, 2013)

Jules934, welcome!!!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

OK :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gostrom (May 16, 2011)

I totally agree with Jean...I will make them and use a guest slippers. Thanks for the pattern


----------

